# Walmart selling live fish



## Castryn (Dec 23, 2011)

I went to one of the 3 local Walmarts about a week ago and decided to check out their fish selection. (mostly because I adore watching fish swim around; I've always been obsesed with these lil' guys and gals for years!) The tanks looked horrible and the condictions these poor fish were in was out-rageous!

There was algea and other "gunk" all along the surfaces of most of the aquariums and all but 2 had dead fish bodies stuck to the vents of the filters. Most fish sections in the walmarts I've been to have been fine, but this one was horrible! Are there companies that check up on the conditions of these tanks and their inhabitants to make sure both are at adequte conditions and are healthy? And if not, then there should be!

I am never going back to that walmart again! The only reason I ever consider walmart for fish, is becauuse my local Petsupermarket does not sell Bristlenose Plecos, while the Walmarts do.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Get the manager and make a complaint.
take pictures and se if you can email them to corporate.

if you don't get action ask your local bbb for help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I took pics of one of my local Walmarts and sent them in to corporate. I hadn't been back in a while, but noticed they no longer have fish tanks in the store.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

They are in horrible condition here too. I wish they would just stop dealing in live fish. Poor Fishies : (


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Good for you jrman. Fall-Apart-Mart should not be allowed to have live animals in there stores period. They only have them to make a buck and from what I can tell they do not maintain the fish at all.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup my WM is pretty bad about theirs as well.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Walmart is a very large place and the quality of their fish is very dependent on who is running the fish department. Their prices are no different than anyone else but they sometimes have fish that no one else has.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only way anything is done is to log onto Walmart corp offices in Bentionville Ark. Know the store number or address, state your complaint. Corporate will make them clean them up. But the problem is it don't stay that way so you just keep complaining.

Walmarts have a pet dept manager, but they spend very little time in the fish dept as usually the rest of the dept is spread out. and most don't know what they are doing and the managers don't usually pay attention to that dept.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

susankat said:


> The only way anything is done is to log onto Walmart corp offices in Bentionville Ark. Know the store number or address, state your complaint. Corporate will make them clean them up. But the problem is it don't stay that way so you just keep complaining.
> 
> Walmarts have a pet dept manager, but they spend very little time in the fish dept as usually the rest of the dept is spread out. and most don't know what they are doing and the managers don't usually pay attention to that dept.


I am lucky to find an associate in my Wal-Mart pet department when I do go to view how bad their tanks are looking on the days I am there. Usually there is not an associate to be found within a 200' radius.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Hum.. My walmart fishes are fine. And 1/2 the price anywhere else. Only a handful of tanks though, with the more popular species. 

I agree though, if your walmart is terrible, complain and don't do biz with them.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

The 3 wal-marts close to us that we frequent actually have decent fish dept's, and they have a 90 day return policy. If the fish dies, bring it back in the 90 days, and they'll give you another. I know of no other store that will do that.


----------



## Misterclean (Jan 25, 2011)

Two WalMarts close to us stopped selling fish and I'm happy

Makes me sick seeing fish suffer in such an environment. I wonder if they just have the fish to push the tanks and supplies. Otherwise why buy a fishtank there?


----------

